# Bear Skull mount



## heaterman (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking to send my bear skull out to get de-fleshed and finished. Any recomendations?

Thanks!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

ask one of our sponsors if they are capable.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

neil duffey said:


> ask one of our sponsors if they are capable.


nice to see someone knows how things are supposed to work around here...heaterman contact me i can help you out.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

fish patroll said:


> nice to see someone knows how things are supposed to work around here...heaterman contact me i can help you out.


yeah, well... i mean, i can read and all, and understand what i read, so its real easy to follow the rules:lol: plus i dont have a problem recommending a nice guy like your self:lol: wait who am i bsing?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Forget about it in your freezer or what?:lol:


----------



## Amy1976 (Oct 3, 2007)

I highly recommend Acorn Ridge Taxidermy (fish patroll). Larry does amazing work.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here you go


----------

